# Asahi kegs



## Leyther (15/12/16)

My mate has a couple of these which he is offering to me but these have very different connections than the corny kegs i have. I'm unsure if it's worth bothering with them as I would need to buy New connector, any idea on what I need to use these so I can Price up.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (15/12/16)

That looks to be a DIN type S keg fitting. Fittings should be available from suppliers of commercial dispense equipment.


Edit: I first thought it was a D until I looked at the large pic


----------



## mtb (15/12/16)

Looks like a type A coupler. I have one actually, no longer needed, will sell it to you for $30 plus postage (from postcode 2913)


----------



## bevan (15/12/16)

This link says its an "S" type
https://www.kegworks.com/blog/keg-coupler-list/

Which you can get from
http://kegking.com.au/keg-couplers-and-keg-disconnects/keg-couplers-commercial-style/keg-coupler-s-type-full-stainless-steel.html


----------



## mtb (15/12/16)

I think bevan is right actually - my mistake. In any case I have a coupler that fits an Asahi keg that I'm happy to get rid of (IF i can find it in the mancave)


----------



## Leyther (15/12/16)

mtb said:


> I think bevan is right actually - my mistake. In any case I have a coupler that fits an Asahi keg that I'm happy to get rid of (IF i can find it in the mancave)


I'm interested, postage would be to Moorabbin, 3189 if you can let me know rough postage costs. Thanks


----------



## sp0rk (15/12/16)

bevan said:


> This link says its an "S" type
> https://www.kegworks.com/blog/keg-coupler-list/
> 
> Which you can get from
> http://kegking.com.au/keg-couplers-and-keg-disconnects/keg-couplers-commercial-style/keg-coupler-s-type-full-stainless-steel.html


If you do buy the Keg King coupler, I'd add the ball lock fittings that Keg King sell
That way you're down $100, but if you can get half a dozen kegs for say $30-40 each, you'd be doing well


----------



## Leyther (15/12/16)

mtb said:


> I think bevan is right actually - my mistake. In any case I have a coupler that fits an Asahi keg that I'm happy to get rid of (IF i can find it in the mancave)


BTW how do you open these also? do you need a special tool for that?


----------



## mtb (15/12/16)

Leyther said:


> BTW how do you open these also? do you need a special tool for that?


Step 1, lube up and prepare for a pain in the ass
Step 2, depress the little valve to release any pressure (you do not want to be fiddling with that spear if the keg is pressurised)
Step 3 search "asahi keg spear removal" or something of the sort on Youtube. Example


----------



## Leyther (15/12/16)

mtb said:


> Step 1, lube up and prepare for a pain in the ass
> Step 2, depress the little valve to release any pressure (you do not want to be fiddling with that spear if the keg is pressurised)
> Step 3 search "asahi keg spear removal" or something of the sort on Youtube. Example




Hmm.... sounds like a lot f hassle, maybe I'll pass on them after all, I cant be arsed hammering away each time to fill it and Keg King want about $70 bucks for the tool, thats a 2nd hand corny alone.


----------



## mtb (15/12/16)

I should've clarified in my earlier post, but if you have a coupler, spear removal is easy (insert and engage coupler, twist, remove). I forgot it's only a PITA to remove the spear without a coupler.


----------



## Coodgee (15/12/16)

How would you clean it?


----------



## Leyther (15/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> How would you clean it?


Another good point, not easy to get into and wipe but I guess a good clean with cleaner and desantiser may suffice. Still sounds like too much hassle and I would also need to get the adapters for the beer/gas disconnects so more $$, sounded like a good idea initially!


----------



## Tahoose (15/12/16)

If you are going to a get a few for nothing then spend some cash on a tool and coupler then it's worth it.

I have a few commercial kegs but to be honest it's the size that makes them attractive. Cornies are much more user friendly for homebrewers.


----------



## mtb (15/12/16)

If you can get the kegs cheap (under $50 each) it's worthwhile, IMO.
Cleaning would be your biggest problem, you'd want some sort of keg cleaning wand like this because your hand/arm won't fit in.
Adapters for beer/gas disconnects wouldn't be too problematic as the couplers have barbed connectors, you'd simply attach beer/gas line direct to the coupler instead of using a disconnect.


----------



## Leyther (15/12/16)

Tahoose said:


> If you are going to a get a few for nothing then spend some cash on a tool and coupler then it's worth it.
> 
> I have a few commercial kegs but to be honest it's the size that makes them attractive. Cornies are much more user friendly for homebrewers.


These are only 19L kegs so no benefit from being larger.


----------



## Leyther (15/12/16)

mtb said:


> If you can get the kegs cheap (under $50 each) it's worthwhile, IMO.
> Cleaning would be your biggest problem, you'd want some sort of keg cleaning wand like this because your hand/arm won't fit in.
> Adapters for beer/gas disconnects wouldn't be too problematic as the couplers have barbed connectors, you'd simply attach beer/gas line direct to the coupler instead of using a disconnect.


I'll let you know about the coupler if/when I get them.

Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (15/12/16)

To clean, release gas first via coupler. then remove posts (if used) from coupler and invert to drain.

Add barb connectors to coupler and recycle hot cleaning solution through the keg, via pump if available, while inverted.

10+ minute hot wash, hot rinse, sanitiser rinse and drain. Fill via coupler and carbonate.

 and modify your individual method to suit.

Search for Using Sanke(y) kegs


----------



## pcqypcqy (15/12/16)

If you get the tool to remove the coupler, you can do an even lower tech version of this by shoving a length of pvc on a submersible pump that sits in a bucket of cleaning solution. I use aldi napisan. Upend your open corney / kegmenter / keg onto this, and the water jets onto the bottom of the keg and washes down the walls. Haven't had any issues yet.

Cleaning the coupler might be another problem though.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (15/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> How would you clean it?


They are designed to be self cleaning: turn it upside down and the spear acts as a CIP distributor.

The CIP supply is through the beer fitting and the return is through the gas fitting on the coupler. Proper keg cleaners use a special coupler but an ordinary one with the non return valves removed will work.


----------



## Bribie G (15/12/16)

Tahoose said:


> If you are going to a get a few for nothing then spend some cash on a tool and coupler then it's worth it.
> I have a few commercial kegs but to be honest it's the size that makes them attractive. Cornies are much more user friendly for homebrewers.


Asahi kegs are cornie sized.


----------



## Batz (15/12/16)

Leyther said:


> Hmm.... sounds like a lot f hassle, maybe I'll pass on them after all, I cant be arsed hammering away each time to fill it and Keg King want about $70 bucks for the tool, thats a 2nd hand corny alone.


All way too hard IMO. Just stick to normal soda type kegs.


----------



## Tahoose (15/12/16)

Bribie G said:


> Asahi kegs are cornie sized.


Yeah I know, well technically they are bit smaller. 

The point I was trying to make was that I offset the extra work using these kegs with the fact that they are 50ltrs.


----------



## mtb (15/12/16)

Tahoose said:


> Yeah I know, well technically they are bit smaller.
> 
> The point I was trying to make was that I offset the extra work using these kegs with the fact that they are 50ltrs.


But.. they're not 50ltrs.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Bribie G (15/12/16)




----------



## Maheel (15/12/16)

all this worry about cleaning kegs ?

i often just give them a rinse when the blow with hot h2o, starsan and refill.
if i let them sit just PBW them and the hot H2o and starsan

if the asahi kegs and coupler are free it might be worth it to get into kegging on the cheap


----------



## Tahoose (16/12/16)

mtb said:


> But.. they're not 50ltrs.
> Am I missing something?


I'm not sure... What's not clear? I rationalise the extra effort with the commercial kegs that sometimes use because they are a bigger vessel(mostly). 

If they are cornie size they would need to be super cheap/free to justify the extra expenditure on couplers, ball lock attachments, maybe a keg opening tool. Rather than just buying cornie's.


----------



## Tahoose (16/12/16)

Bribie G said:


> asahi keg.jpg


Happy to be corrected, I thought they were 18litres.


----------



## Bribie G (16/12/16)

Considering that brand new good quality cornies can now be bought for $130, the figures quoted in this thread for connectors, special tools etc would indeed make the Asahis a false bargain. Pity though, probably a great little unit if you already owned the bits and pieces.


----------



## mtb (16/12/16)

Tahoose said:


> I'm not sure... What's not clear? I rationalise the extra effort with the commercial kegs that sometimes use because they are a bigger vessel(mostly).


I read your earlier post as stating that the extra effort in using Asahi kegs is worthwhile, because Asahi kegs are 50ltr and convenience of extra capacity offsets the extra effort.. maybe the missus is right, I don't listen h34r:


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (16/12/16)

Too many words for me man


----------



## tugger (16/12/16)

I have a few pallets of these. 
I might find out if I can sell them.


----------



## Tahoose (17/12/16)

mtb said:


> I read your earlier post as stating that the extra effort in using Asahi kegs is worthwhile, because Asahi kegs are 50ltr and convenience of extra capacity offsets the extra effort.. maybe the missus is right, I don't listen h34r:


All good, might not have read quite so clearly anyway.


----------



## barls (17/12/16)

tugger said:


> I have a few pallets of these.
> I might find out if I can sell them.
> 
> 
> ...


these are brewery owned so its like the other commercial kegs.
so sale of them is illegal and not discussed here.


----------

